# Aramaic: or / nor



## WadiH

What would be the Aramaic word for "or" or "nor", specifically in contexts such as:

"Would you like water or juice?"
"I would like neither water nor juice"

Basically, I'm looking for the equivalent of the vernacular Arabic ولّا or its Iraqi Arabic equivalent لو.  I'm particularly interested in vernacular Aramaic of the type that would be (or would have been) spoken in southern Iraq, e.g. Mandaean.


----------



## fdb

“Or” is ˀw in pretty much all forms of Aramaic.


----------



## WadiH

Sorry what do you mean by "If"?


----------



## fdb

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Sorry what do you mean by "If"?



Sorry, typo corrected.


----------



## JAN SHAR

Actually, I think the word is ܐܘ, not ܘ. I think the same word means "nor" too.


----------



## USani

JAN SHAR said:


> Actually, I think the word is ܐܘ, not ܘ.


That's exactly what fdb wrote (in transliteration): ˀw


----------

